# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κλούβα πτήσης για budgie

## COMASCO

Ηρθε η ωρα να σας παρουσιασω και εγω την δικια μου κατασκευη...
Αρχικα εψαξα διαφορα ποστ στο φορουμ για να παρω ιδεες και τελικα βρηκα αυτο που εψαχνα!!θελω απο τωρααα να πω ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ την βικυ(*vicky_ath)* και τον αγγελο(ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2) που με βοηθησαν σε καποιες συμβουλες-οδηγιες που χρειαστηκα!!

και ξεκιναμε....το αρχικο σχεδιο που ηθελα να κανω ηταν σαν του γιωργου(*Zorba_The_Freak*)του οποιου η κατασκευη ηταν η εξης:


ειχα ζευγαρωστρες και ειπα να κανω κατι παρομοιο σαν του γιωργου..για να εχω κλουβα πτησης για τα αγαπημενα μου budgie....xmmm σας ζαλισα..Ξεκιναω λοιπον...
χθες πηγα εκοψα κλαδια απο αχλαδια(η οποια εψαξα πριν κοψω και ειδα οτι ειναι στα μη τοξικα..και θελω να πω οτι η αχλαδια ηταν αραντιστη)εκανα τον καταλληλο καθαρισμο που χρειαζοταν ακολουθωντας ακριβως τα βηματα του τα οποια ειναι τα εξης:αφου τα κοψω εγω τα ξεπλενω με λιγο νερο ισα ισα να φυγουν οι σκονες... μετα τους ριχνω σοδα και λιγο ξυδι για απολημανση...καυτο νερο στο καπακι και αφου τα αφισω 1 λεπτο τα ξεπλενω με κρυο νερο...
αυτο το εκανα 2 φορες...εδω εχουμε φωτο απο τα κλαδια..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

και εδω ειναι βαμμενο το ενα κομματι(μια ζευγαρωστρα απο τις 2)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
στη συνεχεια πηρε θεση και σειρα και το αλλο κομματι...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
και....αφου στεγνωσαν ηρθε η ωρα να γινει η ενωση...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
εδω μια κοντινη φωτογραφια με την το τροπο που εγινε η ενωση(tire-up)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
το ''ταψι'' που ειπα να βαλω...(βικυ τελικα αυτο ειπα και οχι το κοκκινο που σου ελεγα)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
μπηκε το χαρτι στον πατο............



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
και ηρθε η ωρα για την διακοσμηση(οποια και αν ειναι αυτη)...μην ξεχναμε οτι εχω budgie και οχι κοκατιλ...γιατι αν ειχα κοκατιλ....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
εδω ενα παιχνιδακι που εκανα που πηρα την ιδεα μεσα απο το φορουμ(εκανα και αλλα 2 αλλα ειπα να τα βαλω αργοτερα...)
το εκανα με ενα ρολερ για τα μαλλια και καλαμακια



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
εδω ειναι ετοιμο χωρις να εχω βαλει ακομα τις ταιστρες...(ειναι χαλια αναλυση...)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
και εδω ηδη αφου εχουν μπει μεσα ηδη αρχισαμε να πειραζουμε τα παιχνιδια...αχ αυτο το θυληκο...













Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα ηταν τα εξης:
1)συρμα(αν και δεν το χρειαστηκα)
2)tire-up
3)σπρει γκρι και εβαλαν καταλυτη για να γινει πιο γερο μου ειπαν...(αντε να δουμε)
4)πενσα
5)ψαλιδι
6)γαντια(μονο οταν εβαφα)
...μπορει να ξεχασα και κατι δεν παιρνω και ορκο...και μου κοστισε εμενα προσωπικα η συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη ΜΟΝΟ 13.50 ευρω...
1η σημειωση:την σκουρια που υπηρχε την καθαρισα με λεμονι και συρμα....
2η σημειωση:η κλουβα βγηκε σε διαστασεις υψος 83-μηκος 52-πλατος 24

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ σχολια και αποριες...εγω και εγω μια απορια βασικα....ποσα ζευγαρια μπορω να βαλω μεσα...(οχι για αναπαραγωγη...το ξαναλεω ειναι κλουβα ΠΤΗΣΗΣ)..ευχαριστω... :Youpi:

----------


## douriakos

ωραιο το κλουβι ομως δν το λες και κλουβα πτησης  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## COMASCO

για την ωρα μιας και δεν εχουμε και πολλα λεφτα στην τσεπη μας...καλο ειναι...και ειναι και για budgie...βεβαια το ξερω οτι οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο το καλυτερο...

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου!! Αλεξανδρε, τα budgies σου θα το εκτιμησουν ιδιαιτερα!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ ωραία Αλέξανδρε!!!  :Happy: 

Ε νομίζω ότι για τα μπάτζι μια χαρά κλούβα πτήσης είναι...!
Νομίζω άλλα 2 πουλάκια σε παίρνει σίγουρα να βάλεις!

----------


## COMASCO

σε ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη και βικυ!!!βικυ και εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι για budgie ειναι οκ...δεν ειναι και το τελειο βεβαια..αλλα το λες ικανοποιητικο..!!εγω ελεγα οτι θα ειναι οκ για περιπου 5 budgie...περιμενω να μου πουν και αλλα παιδια....

----------


## douriakos

ναι για 4 μπατζυ καλο ειναι ομως πρεπει να διορθωσεις τον τιτλο και να το πεις κλουβακι πτησης  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## COMASCO

φιλε νικο... το ΑΝ χρειαζεται αλλαγη η ονομασια του ποστ μου πιστευω οτι θα το απαφασισουν τα παιδια... (διαχεριστες..) .. τωρα σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη για το ποσα πουλια κανει?

----------


## douriakos

αλεξανδρε δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να παρεξηγηθω μαζι σου! ειδα οτι ελεγε κλουβα πτησης και νομιζα θα δω καμια κλουβα οπως αλλων παιδιων και ειδα ενα κανονικο κλουβι σε μεγεθος το οποιο για χειροποιητο απο σενα και για 13 ευρω ειναι αψογο και μπραβο για την δουλεια που εριξες και ο καθενας οπως θελει ονομαζει το ποστ του ονομασε το και διαστημοπλοιο δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα...

----------


## COMASCO

μαα...ποιος ο λογος να παρεξηγηθουμε?μαλλον με παρεξηγησες....οποτε...λεω να ληξει εδω(που με παρεξηγησες διοτι αν το επαιρνα στραβα δεν θα μιλουσα με τετοιο υφος αλλα με πολυ χειροτερο)...αν και δεν ξεκινησε τιποτα..!!!φιλικα...!!!

----------


## douriakos

ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα το συνεχιζα 12:20 τη νυχτα και να ειχε αρχισει κατι  :Stick Out Tongue:  παραειμαι κουρασμενος για να ασχολουμε με το πουλι σου!  ::

----------


## jk21

... να επανελθουμε επι της ουσιας  παρακαλω !

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο, πολυ ωραια δουλεια !!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

αντε, παλι θα τα κονομησω απο τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

ωραια δουλεια!!!

----------


## Jonny

Θα το χαρούνε σίγουρα τα μικρά!
Πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## ananda

μπράβο Αλέξανδρε για την κατασκευή ...
θα την ευχαριστηθούν τα πουλάκια σου  :Happy:

----------


## Athina

Μια χαρά κλουβάκι!
Οικονομικό και πολύ άνετο θεωρώ για δύο μπάτζι.
Μπράβο σου!

----------


## COMASCO

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους-ολες για τα καλα σας σχολια..!!!γιωργου χαχα..σου πηρα παρανομα τα δικαιωματα?ή τα εχεις εσυ ακομα?σε ευχαριστω και παλι γιωργου γιατι μου εδωσες την λυση σε αυτο που εψαχνα!!!

----------


## lenia

μπράβο σου! φθηνά και όμορφα ! τα πουλάκια σου θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενα και ικανοποιημένα στο νέο τους σπίτι! το ταψί είναι από ζαρντινιέρα μεγάλη;;;

----------


## mitsman

Αν και ο τροπος που εκφραστηκε ο Νικος δεν μου κολλαει καλα θα ηθελα να πω οτι συμωνω μαζι του... δεν ειναι κλουβι πτησης, αλλα ενα υπεροχο κλουβι διαβιωσης!!!

Τα κλουβια πτησης ειναι μακροστενα  για να εχουν τα πουλια την ευχαιρια να πεταξουν καθως τα πουλια πετανε κατα μηκος και οχι καθετα!... 

Ειναι ενα πολυ ομορφο κλουβι πολυ καλη προσπαθεια και το μελλον προβλεπεται ΛΑΜΠΡΟΝ!!!!  Μπραβο Αλεξ!

----------


## COMASCO

> μπράβο σου! φθηνά και όμορφα ! τα πουλάκια σου θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενα και ικανοποιημένα στο νέο τους σπίτι! το ταψί είναι από ζαρντινιέρα μεγάλη;;;


λενια το ταψι ειναι ο πατος απο την μια ζευγαρωστρα απο τις 2 που εκανα στην κατασκευη!!

φιλε δημητρη!!!δεν ειπα οτι εκανα και το σουπερ κλουβι...απο την αρχη ανεφερα οτι δεν ειναι και το τελειο και απιθανο κλουβι..αλλα για τωρα για την ωρα θεωρω προσωπικα οτι ειναι μια καλη επιλογη...και ξαναλεω ΚΑΛΗ!!!οπως λεω και στο ποστ 6*...μια εμενα προωπικα ηταν καλη αρκετα καλη διοτι ηταν και η πρωτη μου αποπειρα για κατασκευη παιρνοντας την ιδεα απο τον γιωργο...βεβαια ολες οι γνωμες δεκτες ετσι!!υ.γ αν χρειαζεται αλλαγη το ονομα..οπως ανεφερα και πιο πανω τοτε να το δειτε εσεις και να το αλλαξετ οπως ταιριαζει!!!απλα εγω εβαλα αυτην την ονομασια..φιλικα!!!

----------


## douriakos

ο δημητρης ειπε οτι το κλουβι σου ειναι καλο για πρωτη φορα και θα το εξελεξεις κιολας αρα για πρωτη φορα οπως και εγω το βρηκε υπεροχο απλα μια παρατηρηση στο ονομα εκανε οπως και εγω! τι δεν σου αρεσε δημητρη απο το τροπο που το ειπα?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε στο προηγουμενο μου μηνυμα ημουν ξεκαθαρος οτι το κλουβι ειναι φοβερο για κλουβι...
το μονο που εκανα ειναι λιγο να εξηγησω τι εννοουμε κλουβι πτησης!!!! μακαρι ΟΛΑ τα παιδια να εφτιαχναν ενα τετοιο κλουβι και για τα δικα τους πουλακια... εξαλου μην ξεχναμε οτι οι παπαγαλοι γυμναζονται και με το σκαρφαλωμα!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους-ολες για τα καλα σας σχολια..!!!γιωργου χαχα..σου πηρα παρανομα τα δικαιωματα?ή τα εχεις εσυ ακομα?σε ευχαριστω και παλι γιωργου γιατι μου εδωσες την λυση σε αυτο που εψαχνα!!!


Το επομενο βημα ξερεις πιο ειναι, ετσι???

Παιρνεις αλλα 2 τετοια κλουβια και τα ενωνεις διπλα στα αλλα κατα μηκος.

Στην δικια μου κατασκευη γινεται...  :winky:

----------


## COMASCO

....γιωργο μην μου βαζεις ιδεες!!!αν και σαν ιδεα μου αρεσε..!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Γιατι??? Ασχημα ειναι οποτε εχεις λεφτα να προσθετεις κανα 2 κλουβια σε μηκος ή σε υψος???

Εκει να δεις κλουβαρα!!!!

----------


## irongud

χαχα μετα θα το λεμε αεροδρομιο μπατζι.
αληθεια να ρωτησω κι εγω κατι? με μονο κουνελοσυρμα εχει κανει ποτε καποιος κλουβι? και κατι για πατο φυσικα (ψαχνω για προτασεις κι εδω..)

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω... Ψαξε το θεμα Κλουβι για lovebirds

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αλεξανδρε αμα ηταν με 2 σειρες ποου γραψαμε να μας υπερευχαριστεις τοτε τι να κανουμε εμεις με αλλους εδω μεσα...χαχα!
πολυ ωραια ειναι η ιδεα γενικα αυτη!
πολυ ωραιο σε μεγεθος το κλουβι για μπατζι!!!

αρκετοι εχουν επιφυλαξεις για τις μπογιες και τα κλουβια... ειναι ενα μεγαλο κεφαλαιο...

----------


## COMASCO

> αρκετοι εχουν επιφυλαξεις για τις μπογιες και τα κλουβια... ειναι ενα μεγαλο κεφαλαιο...


εγω εχω το μεγαλυτερο...τους εξηγησα και τα σχετικα για το τι θελω και για ποιον λογο το θελω και πως το θελω...ελπιζω να μην την πληρωσω(οχι εγω τα μικρα μου)...!!!!
γιωργο οταν εχω χρημα που μπορω να αγορασω...θα την κανω πιο μεγαλη σιγουρα!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> εγω εχω το μεγαλυτερο...τους εξηγησα και τα σχετικα για το τι θελω και για ποιον λογο το θελω και πως το θελω...ελπιζω να μην την πληρωσω(οχι εγω τα μικρα μου)...!!!!
> γιωργο οταν εχω χρημα που μπορω να αγορασω...θα την κανω πιο μεγαλη σιγουρα!!!


Αλέξανδρε εσένα σ' αρέσει!! Τότε μην ακούς κανένα.. Είναι ως ορολογία στο λεξιλόγιο των πτηνών που υπάρχει μόνο "κλουβί πτήσεως "  Ρώτησε και τα παπαγαλάκια σου να σου πούνε!!!.. Απ εκείνα θα καταλάβεις αν είναι ευτυχισμένα!! Πολύ καλή και μαστοράνζα δουλειά.. Καλή διαμονή στο καινούργιο τους σπίτι, στους φτερωτούς σου φίλους. :Bird1:

----------


## COMASCO

σε ευχαριστω πολυ νικολα!!!και γενικα σε ολα τα παιδια!!για τα σχολια τους... :Happy:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πόλη όμορφη η κλούβα πτήσης !!!! Καλή διαμονή εύχομαι στα πουλάκια σου στο καινούργιο τους σπίτι  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

σε ευχαριστω ηρακλη!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Αλεξανδρε και εγω το σκεφτομαι να κανω κατι αναλογο για τον κοκατιλο μου!!  :winky:

----------


## COMASCO

φιλε δημητρη!πιστευω ειναι μια πολυ καλη και οικονομικη κατασκευη!

----------


## cockatiel

παρα πολυ καλο κλουβι !!!!

----------


## johnl

τι είναι η κλούβα πτήσεις

----------


## lagreco69

> τι είναι η κλούβα πτήσεις


Λεγονται οι κλουβες που ειναι διαμορφωμενες ετσι, σε μεγεθος! ωστε να μπορουν τα πουλια να πεταξουν χωρις εμποδια!!  
για να τεντωνουν και να εξασκουν τους μυες των φτερουγων τους.

----------


## COMASCO

δημητρη με καλυψες!χαχα!

----------


## Ρία

οοοοοοοοο!!! τι ωραιο!! μπραβο! θα το καταευχαριστηθούν!! φαινεται ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι για τα πουλάκια σου!!!

----------


## COMASCO

σε ευχαριστω πολυ ρια!αυτη την στιγμη σε αυτο το κλουβι-κλουβα εχω ενα ζευγαρακι!τα αλλα ειναι αλλου!σε αλλα!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Αντε και καλους απογωνους!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γιωργο!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τιποτα!!! Τι ζευγαρακια μπατζι εχεις παρει  (μεταλαξη)???

----------


## COMASCO

εχω τεσσερα ζευγαρια!!
1)αρσενικο κλασσικο μπλε σκουρο-θυληκο πρασινο ανοιχτο
2)αρσενικο γαλαζιο απαλο-θυληκο το ιδιο
3)αρσενικο σκουρο πρασινο-θυληκο αλμπινο κιτρινο
4)αρσενικο αλμπινο(δεν παιρνω και ορκο)ασπρο με λιγο μπλε και θυληκο πρασινο απαλο
υ.γ το δεν παιρνω ορκο ειναι για το αν ειναι αλμπινο ή οχι

----------


## Giwrgos13

Θα βγουν ωραια τα μικρα!!

----------


## Ρία

κοπαδάκι!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

τα αλμπινο ειναι πουλακια ολολευκα με κοκκινα ματακια οποτεμαλλον το δικο σου αφου εχει και μπλε δεν ειναι αλμπινο :winky:

----------


## COMASCO

:winky:  για αυτο το ειπα μαρια!!δεν ημουν σιγουρος!!

----------


## greg23

Θέλω να ρωτήσω , αυτό το πλέγμα που έχουν τα κλουβιά του εμπορίου από που μπορούμε να το προμηθευτούμε? αν υπαρχει link στείλτε αλλα και από τι ειδος μαγαζι μπορώ να το βρω?

----------

